# Arc Kar900.1D DEAD?!



## sproket13 (Jun 8, 2008)

I been on vacation for about a month. Came back and went for a joy cruise and after about 40 minutes my sub cuts out. (image dynamics 10) I pull over and see that my mids/high amp is getting power just fine, but the sub has cut and no signs of power. Both share the same wiring feed, into a splitter for each amp. I called arc audio, they want 150$ to fix it and ship it back...I opened up the guts of the amp, couldnt identify anything wrong. Anyone have any insight, or just bite the bullet and go 2 weeks w.o a sub!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

sproket13 said:


> *I been on vacation for about a month*. Came back and went for a joy cruise and after about 40 minutes my sub cuts out.


It's possible your battery voltage was low and the alternator couldn't keep the system banging and charge the battery at the same time. The sub amp may have a lower tolerance for low voltage.


----------

